# Anyone with a 5 star island want to visit mine and tell me where I’m going wrong pls?



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

I’ve been on 4 star for ages and can’t seem to get that last elusive last star, much appreciated


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2020)

hey!! what does Isabelle say when you try to talk to her?


----------



## Onesti (May 13, 2020)

Lots of fencing. Craft random tables and benches and place them all over. Flowers all over. Fruit trees mixed in with regular. Paths. Less than 14 items 'dropped'.


----------



## Hay (May 13, 2020)

Onesti said:


> Lots of fencing. Craft random tables and benches and place them all over. Flowers all over. Fruit trees mixed in with regular. Paths. Less than 14 items 'dropped'.


What about your nook items? I think that’s my last thing until I hit five star and she keeps saying order nook items/diys. What do you have? C:


----------



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

biibii said:


> hey!! what does Isabelle say when you try to talk to her?


too many items lying around cluttering the island - kind of contradicts when she says you should decorate land to sea!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Hay said:


> What about your nook items? I think that’s my last thing until I hit five star and she keeps saying order nook items/diys. What do you have? C:


Do you mean nook shopping?

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Onesti said:


> Lots of fencing. Craft random tables and benches and place them all over. Flowers all over. Fruit trees mixed in with regular. Paths. Less than 14 items 'dropped'.


Yeah I haven’t dropped anything, may try more fencing and planting some more normal trees, thanks!


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2020)

you have to pick up all the tree branches and fruit/ other natural items as well as weeds! they do count ! she said the same thing to me and after I did that I got my rating to 5 stars!


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

^^ yeah, she's talking about garbage! Be sure to pick up everything (not placed items) including turnips and stuff. Dropped items count as garbage but placed items don't.


----------



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

yeah that’s all picked up regularly, could it be that where I’ve got a few stalls with duplicate recipes on them, are they classed as dropped? What does everyone else do with their duplicate recipes?


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> yeah that’s all picked up regularly, could it be that where I’ve got a few stalls with duplicate recipes on them, are they classed as dropped? What does everyone else do with their duplicate recipes?


Yes, that'd be it. Mine are in my house currently for that exact reason! If you pick those up, she'll hopefully stop complaining about garbage!


----------



## elfin (May 13, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> yeah that’s all picked up regularly, could it be that where I’ve got a few stalls with duplicate recipes on them, are they classed as dropped? What does everyone else do with their duplicate recipes?



Yeah, that's it.  You'll need to have them picked up when you go to get your rating.  Then you can put them back out, you'll just need to pick them up overnight when the game loads the new day.  Or just have fewer of them out at once.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 13, 2020)

I think most people put them in their houses. I have a whole room set aside for just storage of DIYs and turnips!


----------



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

That is perfect advice, thanks all, much appreciated! Gonna make a mint now selling my stalls


----------



## Druidsleep (May 13, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> I’ve been on 4 star for ages and can’t seem to get that last elusive last star, much appreciated


I'm four as well but I mean an island critic so I know a lot about islands and houses if you want help send me a dm. Two it's free but tips won't be refused.


----------



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> I'm four as well but I mean an island critic so I know a lot about islands and houses if you want help send me a dm. Two it's free but tips won't be refused.


Ah thank you, I’ll try getting rid of my spare diys into my house and see if that helps first


----------



## MayorBenjamin (May 13, 2020)

Full Island Rating Guide
					

The official companion guide arrived on time for me so I thought I'd share one of the most sought after parts for people who can't access the guide.  Star Rating Values The star rating values are split into two separate categories: Development and Scenery. In order to increase your star rating...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Hopefully this will help


----------



## Jillenium (May 13, 2020)

MayorBenjamin said:


> Full Island Rating Guide
> 
> 
> The official companion guide arrived on time for me so I thought I'd share one of the most sought after parts for people who can't access the guide.  Star Rating Values The star rating values are split into two separate categories: Development and Scenery. In order to increase your star rating...
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 14, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Ah thank you, I’ll try getting rid of my spare diys into my house and see if that helps first


Okay just pop me a dm when ready, if still needed


----------



## Jillenium (May 14, 2020)

Got rid of my recipes on stalls and BOOM! Got 5 star rating! Thanks all


----------



## elfin (May 14, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Got rid of my recipes on stalls and BOOM! Got 5 star rating! Thanks all


Awesome!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 14, 2020)

Same thing happened to me this morning! Congrats!


----------



## Bucky42 (May 14, 2020)

Did you get your 5 star rating yet? Thought I sould ask since you started this yesterday.


----------

